# Kender Game OOC thread.  Warning: possesions will be borrowed.



## Deedlit (Sep 28, 2002)

ATTN:This is not a troll

I am recruiting for a kender-only game.  Here are the rules
1. Alignments:CG, CN, NG, CE
2. Races:Anything kenderish, except afflicted kender.  This includes half-kender, kendragons(ECL +15 here)(Kipper's version), goatsucker birds, kenderesti, and talking wooly mammoths, along with many others.  
3. Tavin Springfingers' version of the kender will be used, as will his handler class.  Other then that, anything on the kencyclopedia is fair game.  
4.  I will allow everything from PHB, DMG, MM(Race limitations are still in affect) dl3e.com(Except variant kender),  kencyclopedia.com(My main resource.  I will use those tables for pouch-picks.) and splatbooks, everything else is on a case-by-case basis.
5. Be your own kender, not a Tasslehoff clone.  Roleplay well, and never forget kender do not steal, they borrow.
6. 36 point buy, and the fate point system will be borrowed(In the kender sense) from Sollir's game.  Max HP at every level.
7. Set post DoVM, on ansalon.  Will start in Hylo.
8. Level 16 game.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 30, 2002)

Count me in!  I'm thinking half-kender cleric.


----------



## novyet (Sep 30, 2002)

I have a question, I haven't really read anything rpg or not, past DoSF. Can I still join up? 

Thanks!


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 30, 2002)

Sure.  You'll find most of the info you need on the world changes in game.   I should note, the gods are back, except for Paladine and Takhisis.


----------



## novyet (Oct 1, 2002)

Cool, count me in if you'll have me! I'm thinking at the moment, but definitely a roguish sort of character. I'll start on it as soon as I get home tonight.


----------



## Sniktch (Oct 3, 2002)

*Kender only game?*

Wow, nothing but a party full of kender...  I smell TPK somewhere along the way, they can't help but get in way over their heads.  

When are you looking to have character submissions gathered and get started?


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 3, 2002)

Probably this very thread, though I'll change the title.  I won't start a rogue's gallery thread until I at least have 4 people in the game.  Thankfully, since this is a kender game, it's rather easy to add party members, or at least should be.


----------



## novyet (Oct 4, 2002)

I had a big post for my character idea, but it was eaten by the board. I'll try again today.


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 8, 2002)

Bump.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 9, 2002)

Deedlit, what are your thoughts about the Leadership feat?  I was thinking of my character taking it, but I thought I'd ask first.


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 9, 2002)

Feel free, but cohorts and followers must be kenderish.  You may either roleplay your cohort, or leave it up to me, but followers wil be NPCs.  If you've read Kender, Gnomes, and Gully Dwarves, look to Talorin (From the story about Lord Toede's demise), as an example of a kender cohort.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 10, 2002)

*Erasmus Verde*
*Half-Kender Level 16 Cleric, Neuteral Good*

STR 14 (+2) (includes _Gauntlets of Ogre Power_)
DEX 16 (+3)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 26 (+8) (includes _+6 Periapt of Wisdom_)
CHA 16 (+3) (includes _+2 Cloak of Charisma_)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +12/+7/+2
Melee: +14/+9/+4 [+2 STR]
Ranged: +15/+10/+5 [+3 DEX]
Hit Points: 160 [128 (levels) + 32 (CON)]
Armor Class: 27 [10 + 3 (DEX) + 9 (_+5 Glammered Mithral Shirt_) + 5 (_+3 Large Darkwood Shield of Light Fortification_)]
Initiative: +7 (+3 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative)
Movement Rate: 60 feet (30 feet base, doubled by _Boots of Striding and Springing_)

*Attacks per round:*
1 _+3 Frost Club of Spell Storing_ (+17/+12/+7 to hit, 1d6 +3 + 1d6 dmg)
or 1 _+1 Holy Crossbow_ (+16 to hit, 1d8+1 dmg (or 1d8 + 1 + 2d6 dmg against evil opponents)


*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor: _+5 Glammered Mithral Shirt_ (+9 AC)
Shield: _+3 Large Darkwood Shield of Light Fortification_ (+5 AC) 
Weapons: _+3 Frost Club of Spell Storing_ (1d6 +3 + 1d6 dmg, Crit 20/x2) 
_+1 Holy Crossbow_ (1d8+1 dmg (or 1d8 + 1 + 2d6 dmg against evil targets), Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 80 ft)
Dagger (1d4+2 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +12 [+10 base, +2 CON]
Ref: +8 [+5 base, +3 DEX]
Will: +18 [+10 base, +8 WIS]


*Feats:*
Armor Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Shield Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Improved Initiative (1st level feat)
Extend Spell (3rd level feat)
Leadership (Leadership Score: Cohorts 22, Followers 20) (6th level feat)
Brew Potion (9th level feat)
Craft Wondrous Item (12th level feat)
Quicken Spell (15th level feat)


*Skills:*
Concentration +21 (19 ranks, +2 CON)
Diplomacy +10 (7 ranks, +3 CHA)
Heal +20 (12 ranks, +8 WIS)
Knowledge (Religion) +14 (12 ranks, +2 INT)
Perform +22 (19 ranks, +3 CHA)
Spellcraft +9 (7 ranks, +2 INT)


*Languages:*
Common, Draconic, Kender.


*Special Abilities:*
Fearless: +2 to saves vs fear.
Taunt: DC 12.
Rogue Bonus: +1 racial bonus to Climb, Disable Device, Hide, Listen, Open Lock, Pick Pocket, and Search.
Favored Class: Rogue.


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 6/7+1/7+1/7+1/6+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1
DCs: 18/19/20/21/22/23/24/25/26
Domains: Luck, Song.
Cantrips: Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic (x2), Guidance, Light.
Level 1: Charm Person (DS), Bless, Comprehend Languages, Detect Evil, Endure Elements, Protection from Evil, Random Action, Shield of Faith.
Level 2: Enthrall (DS), Aid, Calm Emotions, Delay Poison, Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Shield Other, Speak with Animals.
Level 3: Emotion (DS), Create Food and Water, Daylight, Dispell Magic (x2), Magic Circle against Evil, Searing Light, Water Walk.
Level 4: Tongues (DS), Divination, Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon (x2), Repell Vermin, Spell Immunity.
Level 5: Break Enchantment (DL), Flame Strike, Insect Plague, Raise Dead, Spell Resistance, True Seeing.
Level 6: Mislead (DL), Greater Dispelling, Heal, Summon Monster VI, Wind Walk.
Level 7: Legend Lore (DS), Control Weather, Holy Word, Resurrection, Summon Monster VII.
Level 8: Holy Aura (DL), Fire Storm, Mass Heal, Summon Monster VIII.


*Equipment:*
Backpack
- _Portable Hole_
Belt Pouch
- Cheese
- Flint and steel
- 6 marbles
- 20' of string
_Portable Hole_ (14000 gp)
- 50 crossbow bolts
- 50 masterwork crossbow bolts
- 10 silvered crossbow bolts
- 2 waterskins
- 14 day's trail rations
- Bedroll
- Crowbar
- 50' silk rope
- Grappling Hook
- 2 healer's kits
- 6 flasks of holy water
- Tent
- _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_
- _Carpet of Flying_ (3' x 5')
- _Lyre of Building_
- 6 _Potion of Cure Serious Wounds_
- _Potion of Vision_
- _Potion of Expedious Retreat_
- 2 _Potions of Spider Climb_
- _Potion of Swimming_
- 2 _Potions of See Invisibility_
- _Everburning Torch_ (90 gp)
Wearing / Carrying
- Silver holy symbol
- Explorer's Clothes
- _+3 Frost Club of Spell Storing_ (50300 gp)
- _+1 Holy Crossbow_ (18335 gp)
- Dagger
- 10 crossbow bolts
- 10 masterwork crossbow bolts
- _+3 Large Darkwood Shield of Light Fortification_ (16407 gp)
- _+5 Glammered Mithral Shirt_ (37100 gp)
- Spell component pouch
- _+2 Cloak of Charisma_ (4000 gp)
- _Gauntlets of Ogre Power_ (4000 gp)
- _+6 Periapt of Wisdom_ (36000 gp)
- _Boots of Striding and Springing_ (6000 gp)
- _Staff of Healing_ (33000 gp)

Total Weight Carried: 39 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current: 120,000 
Next Level: 136,000

--------------------

*Elijah Woodbrook:* M Kender Bard 15; *CR:* 15; *Size:* S; *Type:* Humanoid (Kender); *HD:* (15d6)+15; *hp* 63; *Init:* +6; *Spd:* Walk 25'; *AC:* 22 (flatfooted 19, touch 14), *Attk:* _+2 Lucky Hoopak_ +16/+11/+6 (1d6+3, x2, melee) or +18 (1d4+2, x2, Rng 50 ft, Ranged); *SA:* Bardic knowledge (+18),Bardic music 15/day; *AL:* CG; *Sv:* Fort +7, Ref +13, Will +10; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 21.
*Skills:* Bluff +23 (18), Diplomacy +25 (16), Gather Information +19 (14), Knowledge (Arcana) +13 (10), Knowledge (Nature) +17 (14), Listen +22 (18), Move Silently +13 (0), Perform +25 (18), Sense Motive +18 (18);
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Extend Spell, Improved Initiative, Martial Weapon Proficiency (hoopak), Skill Focus (Perform), Spell Penetration
*Possessions:* _+2 Luck Hoopak_; _+3 Mithral Shirt of Silent Moves_; Buckler; _Cloak of Charisma +2_;  _Wand of Cure Serious Wounds_; _Harp of Charming_; Explorer's Outfit; 20 Masterwork Sling Bullets; Backpack;  War Pony (Saddlebags: 150' Silk Rope, Grappling Hook, 10 Torches, 10 Sunrods, 20 Tinderwigs, 3 Tanglefoot bags).  Total Weight: 31.75 lbs.
*Spells:* (4/6/4/4/4/3) *0-* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Read Magic; *1-* Charm Person, Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Retreat, Feather Fall; *2-* Detect Thoughts, Eagle's Splendor, Levitate, Tongues; *3-* Charm Monster, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Cure Serious Wounds, Haste; *4-* Dimension Door, Dominate Person, Hold Monster, Improved Invisibility; *5-* False Vision, Greater Dispelling, Persistent Image


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 16, 2002)

Bumpity Bump Bump.


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 29, 2002)

This seems so fun, but I'm already halfway towards giving up.  BUMP anyway, though.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 29, 2002)

Deedlit said:
			
		

> *This seems so fun, but I'm already halfway towards giving up.  BUMP anyway, though. *




So where do I find all this kender information? I am unfamiliar with the references which you mention. 

Would a Kender manage to be a deepwood sniper or would it be against the grain?

buzzard


----------



## Jarval (Oct 29, 2002)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *So where do I find all this kender information? I am unfamiliar with the references which you mention.*




You can find all the rules info at http://www.kencyclopedia.com/.

Deedlit, how many more players do you want?


----------



## buzzard (Oct 29, 2002)

How much starting money do we get, and is there any limitation on magic items?
[I do have the sniper worked up if it will be acceptable]

buzzard


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 29, 2002)

Standard level 16 starting GP, no more then a fourth of your money can be spent on one magic item(Though of course, other more valuable magic items may find their way into your pouch, that someone rich must have dropped)


----------



## buzzard (Oct 29, 2002)

Deedlit said:
			
		

> *Standard level 16 starting GP, no more then a fourth of your money can be spent on one magic item(Though of course, other more valuable magic items may find their way into your pouch, that someone rich must have dropped) *




You don't happen to have that number handy do you?

It does not appear to be in the SRD (and I don't have books with me right now).

buzzard


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 29, 2002)

No, I don't.  Sorry.


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 29, 2002)

Thankfully, Jarval checked, and it's 260,000 gp.  What will you play?


----------



## buzzard (Oct 29, 2002)

Deedlit said:
			
		

> *Thankfully, Jarval checked, and it's 260,000 gp.  What will you play? *




will this do?

Melvin Treeclimber, M Kender Rogue4 Fighter4 Deepwood Sniper8_ CR 16; Size:S Type Humanoid; HD (4d6)+(4d10)+(8d8)+16; hp 144; Init +14 (+10 Dex, +4 Misc); Spd Walk 25'; AC 32 (flatfooted 32, touch 23), *Crossbow +1 (Light/Speed) +28/+23/+18 80'/P (1d8+3 17-20/x2 Neither S grants 1 extra attack each round at highest bonus) or Sword +1 (Short/Keen) +17/+12/+7 0'/P (1d6+1 17-20/x2 Neither S threat range doubled) or ; SA: +1 on all saves,+2 morale bonus vs fear,+1 to hit with thrown weapons,Sneak Attack +2d6,Evasion,Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC),Keen Arrows, Magic Weapon,Safe poison use,Concealment Reduction 20pct,Consistent Aim 2/day,Projectile Improved Critical +2,Take Aim +4, Range Increment +80ft; Vision: Normal AL: CN; Sv: Fort +13, Ref +26, Will +9; Str 10, Dex 30, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 10

Skills and Feats:_ Balance +24, Climb +13, Escape Artist +18, Hide +48, Jump +13, Listen +13, Move Silently +41, Open Lock +16, Perform +6, Pick Pocket +16, Search +14, Spot +19, Tumble +18, Wilderness Lore +10; Armor Proficiency (Heavy),Armor Proficiency (Light),Armor Proficiency (Medium),Exotic Weapon Proficiency,Far Shot,Improved Critical (Crossbow (Light)),Improved Initiative,Martial Weapon Proficiency,Point Blank Shot,Precise Shot,Rapid Reload,Rapid Shot,Shield Proficiency,Simple Weapon Proficiency,Weapon Focus (Crossbow (Light)),Weapon Specialization (Crossbow (Light))
____ Possessions:_ _1.0_Amulet of Natural Armor +3, _1.0_Boots of Elvenkind, _1.0_Bracers of Armor +6, _1.0_Cloak of Resistance +4, _1.0_Crossbow +1 (Light/Speed), _1.0_Gloves of Dexterity +6, _1.0_Portable Hole, _1.0_Ring (Chameleon Power), _1.0_Ring +2 (Protection), _1.0_Sword +1 (Short/Keen),

Quiver of magic arrows: casts extended greater magic weapon at 9th level. Thus it makes 50 bolts +3 for 18 hours. This will be used each morning when he wakes. 

buzzard


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 29, 2002)

Looks good to me.  Go ahead with the magic weapon thing.  You need an alignment though.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 30, 2002)

Deedlit said:
			
		

> *Looks good to me.  Go ahead with the magic weapon thing.  You need an alignment though. *




Odd. I put the alignment into PC Gen, but it didn't appear to put it in the stat block. Well it is Chaotic Neutral. 

buzzard


----------



## Jarval (Nov 26, 2002)

Just a quick bump to bring this back up the list...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 2, 2002)

No name yet, he was a white robe before completely losing his memory.

Kender Level 16 Sorcerer (Monte Cook's Variant), Chaotic Good

STR 10
DEX 20 (+5) (includes +4 Gloves of Dexterity)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 16 (+3)
WIS 10 
CHA 26 (+8) (includes +6 Amulet of Charisma)

Combat Stats:
Base Attack Bonus: +8/+3
Melee: +8/+3
Ranged: +13/+8 [+5 DEX]
Hit Points: 128 [96 (levels) + 32 (CON)]
Armor Class: 28 [10 + 5 (DEX) + 8 (Bracers of armor) + 4 (Ring of protection)] Touch 20 Flatfooted 23
Initiative: +5 (DEX)
Movement Rate: 50 feet (25 feet base, doubled by Boots of Striding and Springing)

Attacks per round:
_to be calculated ASAP_

Weapons and Armor:
_to be calculated ASAP_

Saving Throws:
Fort: +14 [+5 base, +2 CON, +2 familiar, +4 resistance, +1 luck]
Ref: +15 [+5 base, +5 DEX, +4 resistance, +1 luck]
Will: +15 [+10 base, +4 resistance, +1 luck]

Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Sorcerer)
Combat Casting (1st level feat)
Spell Focus: Evocation (3rd level feat)
Still Spell (6th level feat)
Greater Spell Focus: Evocation (9th level feat)
Silent Spell (12th level feat)
Spell Penetration (15th level feat)

Skills:
Alchemy* +6 (2 ranks, +3 INT, +1 Luck)
Bluff +13 (5 ranks, +8 CHA, +1 Luck)
Concentration* +22 (19 ranks, +2 CON, +1 Luck) +26 Casting on the defensive
Craft (Painting)* +22 (16 ranks, +3 INT, +2 MW tools, +1 Luck)
Diplomacy* +22 (11 ranks, +8 CHA, +2 sinergy, +1 Luck)
Disable Device +10 (2 ranks, +3 INT, +2 Racial, +2 MW Tools,+1 Luck)
Disguise +11 (0 ranks, +8 CHA, +2 sinergy, +1 Luck)
Gather Info* +20 (11 ranks, +8 CHA, +1 Luck)
Hide +10 (0 ranks, +5 DEX, +4 size, +1 Luck)
Intimidate +11 (0 ranks, +8 CHA, +2 sinergy, +1 Luck)
Jump +11 (0 ranks, +0 STR, +10 Boots of S&S, +1 Luck)
Knowledge (Arcana) +23 (19 ranks, +3 INT, +1 Luck)
Open Lock +12 (2 ranks, +5 DEX, +2 Racial, +2 MW tools, +1 Luck)
Pick Pocket +12 (2 ranks, +5 DEX, +2 Racial, +2 sinergy, +1 Luck)
Scry +10 (6 ranks, +3 INT, +1 Luck)
Search +10 (4 ranks, +3 INT, +2 Racial, +1 Luck)
Spellcraft +23 (19 ranks, +3 INT, +1 Luck)

Languages:
Common, Kender,???.

Special Abilities:
Immunity to fear
Taunt _(How do I figure out the DC?)_
Rogue Bonus: +2 racial bonus to Disable Device, Open Lock, Pick Pocket, and Search
Favored Class: Handler
Evasion

Spells:
Spells per day: 6/8/8/8/8/7/7/6/4
Known Spells:
Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound (DC18), Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close (DC18), Prestidigitation (DC18), Read Magic.
Level 1: Color Spray (DC 19), Magic Missile, Silent Image (DC 19), Spider Climb (DC 19), _Unhand (from BoEM 2)_
Level 2: Daylight, Glitterdust (DC 20), Knock, Shield, _ Vivid Discharge (from BoEM 2)_
Level 3: Fireball (DC 25), Gust of Wind (DC 25), Lightning Bolt (DC 25), Major Image (DC 21), Protection from Elements
Level 4: Emotion (DC 22), Fire Shield, Fly, Rainbow Pattern (DC 22), Stoneskin
Level 5: Cone of Cold (DC 27), Improved Invisibility, Passwall, Teleport
Level 6: Chain Lightning (DC 28), Eyebite (DC 24), Greater Dispelling, Veil (DC 24)
Level 7: Delayed Blast Fireball (DC 29), Mass Haste, Prismatic Ray (DC 29) 
Level 8: Bigby's Clenched Fist (DC 30), Polymorph Any Object (DC 26)


Equipment:
Explorer's Outfit (but no cloak)
Bracers of armor +8 (64000 gp)
_Amulet of Charisma +6 (I like it more than a cloak) _ (36000 gp
_Vest of Resistance +4 (from Tome and Blood)_ (16000 gp)
Gloves of Dexterity +4 (16000 gp)
Boots of Striding and Springing (6000 gp)
Bag of Tricks, Tan (6300 gp)
Ring of protection +4 (32000 gp)
Ring of Evasion (25000 gp)

_Belt of Many Pockets (from Tome and Blood)_ (11000 gp)
- Sovereign Glue (2400 gp)
- Universal Solvent (2000 gp)
- Rod of Wonder (12000 gp)
- Decanter of Endless Water (9000 gp)
- Stone of Good Luck (10000 gp)
- Rope of Climbing (3000 gp)
- Painter's kit, Masterwork
- Thieves Tools, Masterwork
_-1305mo to buy mundane equipment ASAP_

Total Weight Carried: _to be calculated ASAP_ lb
Load: Light

XP:
Current: 120,000 
Next Level: 136,000

Familiar: Rat
Tiny Magical Beast
HD 16 HP 64
Init +2
Speed: 15', 15' Climb

AC 22 [10 +2 DEX +2 Size +8 Natural]

Attacks: Bite +12/+7 1d3-4

SQ: Scent, Lowlight Vision, SR 21

Saves: For +9, Ref +11, Will +15

Abilities: STR 2, DEX 15, CON 10, INT 13, WIS 12, CHA 2

Skills: Balance +10, Climb +12, Hide +18, Move Silently +10

Feats: Weapon Finesse (Bite)

Equipment: _Collar of Resistance +4 (from Masters of the Wild)_ (7840 gp)


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 5, 2002)

Take me! Take me!

Okay...I have seen this thread several times ( and I scoffed...sorry) but after reading a little more, it looks cool.  seeing your other characters I would like to try to play a loremaster type sorcerer with a cohort (little brother) fighter.  If that sounds cool let me know and I'll have the characters up in a hurry.

How often do you plan to post.  I can post 1+ times on most days .  

I only have the core books.  I hope I'm in.

GE


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 5, 2002)

Deedlit, I've seen the players and the DM and knowing them these are serious posters and very decent players. If there's room count me in.

(Any Kender gods? and kender stats anywhere? If so and a quick reply I'll get the char up tonight else tomorrow as soon as I can. I've got a day off so.. )


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 5, 2002)

Okay my friend just told me the details of the Arcane Trickster...does that scream kender or what!!!  

Now I am excited to play....character to follow tonight...I hope you still have room

GE


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 6, 2002)

I have room for both of you, 4 is just my minimum.  Kender worship Branchala most commonly, but also Mishkahal and Uncle Trapspringer occaisonally, and many will change their deity often depending on what they find interesting.(Which is why you see CN kender clerics of Takhisis)  All kender info needed can be found at www.kencyclopedia.com


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 6, 2002)

Deedlit are you familiar with the Divine Agent prestige class? If so do you allow players to choose their own godly gifts at 3rd 6th and 9th level of the PrC?


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 6, 2002)

Not familiar with it, though I will allow it.  As for your own divine gifts, if I learn how powerful these gifts normally are, then go ahead and choose, just keep it balanced.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 6, 2002)

Godly gifts usually are a spell from the DA's domain list equal to his/her DA level as a spell like ability. (this means I can timestop/gate/wish/miracle or something like that as a spell like at this level  (It's once a day)

And which Kender version are we using? The -2 str and wis +2 int and dex?

ANd are we gonna see lotsa planar interaction or not?


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 6, 2002)

Well, the one we are using(Which can be found at http://www.kencyclopedia.com/kender/roleplaying/TavinsTrueKender.cfm?id=2 ) has +2 DEX and INT, -2 STR and WIS, though there might be other variants with those stat mods.  Pick your own divine gift, but no spells with an XP cost or expensive material component.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 6, 2002)

I really do think 2 Black Slaads a day to gate in is a bit anti social.....


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 6, 2002)

I'd like to go sicko Divine Agent but there's no fun in that and I'll just trash the CR's and DM with it so I'll just leave that... (2 black Slaads at Level 15 *shrug* And even 1 already at level 14 *shrug again)

I'll sleep a night on it, I think the alternative is a psion but we'll see that tomorrow


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 6, 2002)

I have the basic backstory...let me know if you are okay with this and I will have up in about 12 hours

Kender Loremaster (Still need a good name) and cohort twin brother (arcance trickster) went their own direction at a young age.  LM went the direction of most LM's go and few kender and has become quite accomplished and educated.  Cohort has been more typical and has been into some trouble...as to be expected.  Both had arcane talent from birth; while LM has developed his meticulously due to a TOTAL fascination with magic driven by his natural Kender curiousity he has become a loremaster.  Cohort on the other hand has developed an admiration for things and has a perpensity to borrow those things when he sees fit.

How do you want me to stat the cohort, or would you prefer I don't use one since there is already one?

Can I use Item creation feats to make items?  Deduct Exp from the upcoming awards? (that is what I have seen most often on PBP)

Are there any must have feats for a Wizard...I have chosen all but 2:
Skill Focus
Item creation x 2
Spell Penetration
Spell Focus
Leadership

Are there any in the splat books that are must haves???

Thanks

GE


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 6, 2002)

Taven Troubletwin Kender Loremaster (Diviner 7/Loremaster 9)
Neutral Good
Hit dice 		80 HP (16d4 Max  + 16 Con)
Initiative		+3
Speed 		25’ (90’  Fly w/ boots)
AC:		 22 [29/33] (+5 armor-robe, +3 Dex, +3  ring, +1 Size) [+7 with Shield Spell/+4 haste]
Attacks:	 	BAB +1 Size
Damage: 
Special Attacks:
Special Defense:
Special qualities: 	Det. Magic (Permanency), Lore (as Bard), Greater Lore (identify spell as Ext. ability1/item)
Saves:		 fort 12(5 +1 Con +5 Cloak, +1 Lore), ref 13(5+3 Dex +5 Cloak), Will 17(+5 cloak, +1 Lore)
Abilities		S 8  I 30  W 10  D 16  C 12  Ch 12

Feats
Scribe Scroll -(Wizard Bonus)
1st – Skill  Focus:Knowledge, Arcana
3rd – Craft Wond. Item 
Extend Spell (5th – Wizard)
6th – Leadership 
9th – Spell Focus: Enchanment
12th – Forge Ring
15th – Spell Penetration
Empower Spell (Bonus Secret – LM)

Skill pts by level: 28/7/7/7/7/7/7/10 /10 /10/10 /12/12 /12 /12 /14 pts = 172
skills: 
Alchemy		 	25(15 Ranks + 10 Int)
Concentration		20 (19 Ranks + 1 Con)
Knowledge - arcana	31 (19 Ranks +10 Int +2 feat)
- Religion			15 (5 Ranks +10 Int)
- Nature	16 (6 Ranks +10 Int)
- Arch/Engin.		 18 (8 Ranks +10 Int)
- Planes	27 (17 Ranks +10 Int)
- History	22 (12 Ranks +10 Int)
- Local	20 (10 Ranks +10 Int)
- Famous Kender/bobbles	29 (19 Ranks + 10 Int)
Scry	29 (19 Ranks +10 Int)
Spellcraft 	29 (19 Ranks +10 Int)
Search	12 (+2 Kender +10 Int)
Pick Pocket	+5 (+2 Kender +3 Dex)
Disable Device	+12 (+2 Kender +10 Int)

Magic Items				Cost	   EXP.
Boots	Winged	6000	480
Cloak	Resistance +5	12500	920
Vestment	Librarian	4000	260
Robe	Taven’s Robe*	26075	1574
Bracers	Protection +3	9000	720
Goggles	None	0	0
Ring	Wizardry IV / I	65000	5200
Ring	Wizardry III	35000	2800
Hat	Headband of Intellect +6	18000	1440
Amulet	Hand of Glory	7200	0
xtra ring	wizardry 2	20000	1600
	Blessed Book X2	9500	760
	Heward's Handy Haversack	1000	80
		254475	

Deck of Illusion	9200	0
Purple Ioun Stone	12,000	0
Kender Pouch
Magnifying Glass (loop)
3 Candles
100’ string
bag of caltrops
10 tanglefoot bags
10 Thundersticks 
10 Sunrods
10 Alchemist’s Fire
10 Smokesticks
Bag of Caltrops
Bag of Marbles

Rings and Headband have permanent invisibility cast on them (16th Level)

*Taven’s robe is a toned down version of the Robe of the Archmagi.  It includes all the same limitations but has no resistance bonus, +5 Armor Bonus, SR (17), and Greater Spell Penetration Feat (Only if user has Spell Pentration Feat; if user does not have this feat then this power cannot be used).  I used the cost of creation from the SRD but couldn’t find the feat cost, so I used the most expensive formula on the SRD.  Cost = 52,150 based on help from L.

Vestments of the Librarian add +10 to hide and move silently.  Market Price 8,000.

2 added spells as lore master secrets (1st and 2nd Level)
Spells:	4/12+1/12+1/10+1/10+1/6+1/5+1/4+1/3+1

Travelling Spell Book (Necromancy Prohibited)
0	Spell	level						
1	Mage Hand	0	31	Remove Curse	4	61	Project Image	6
2	Detect Magic	0	32	Arcane Eye	4	62	Disintegrate	6
3	Read Magic	0	33	Confusion	4	63	Sequester	7
4	Shield	1	34	Improved Invis.	4	64	Greater Scry	7
5	Grease	1	35	dimension Door	4	65	DB Fireball	7
6	Magic Missle	1	36	Scrying	4	66	Bigby's Grasp.	7
7	Color Spray	1	37	Stoneskin	4	67	Mass Invis.	7
8	Expeditious Retreat	1	38	Dismissal	5	68	Plane Shift	7
9	Feather Fall	1	39	Wall of Stone	5	69	Rev. Gravity	7
10	Prot. From Arrows	2	40	Contact other Plane	5	70	teleport w/o	7
11	Obscure Object	2	41	Prying Eyes	5	71	Lim. Wish	7
12	Web	2	42	Rary's Tele Bond	5	72	Spell Resist	8
13	Locate Object	2	43	Dominate Person	5	73	Horrid Wilting	8
14	See Invisibility	2	44	Hold Monster	5	74	Iron Body	8
15	Tasha's Hideous Laughter	2	45	Cone of Cold	5	75	Otto's Dance	8
16	Invisibility	2	46	Wall of Force	5	76	Discern Loc.	8
17	Misdirection	2	47	Stone Shape	5	77	Pris. Wall	8
18	Alter Self	2	48	Telekinesis	5	78	Non-Detection	3
19	Bull Strength	2	49	Teleport	5	79		
20	Cat's Grace	2	50	Anti Magic Shell	6	80		
21	Endurance	2	51	Globe Invul	6	81		
22	Knock	2	52	Greater Dispel	6	82		
23	Magic Circle/Evil	3	53	Guards & Wards	6	83		
24	Tongues	3	54	Legend Lore	6	84		
25	Fireball	3	55	True Seeing	6	85		
26	Lightning bolt	3	56	Mass Suggestion	6	86		
27	Major Image	3	57	Contingency	6	87		
28	Fly	3	58	Chain Lightning	6	88		
29	Greater Magic Weapon	3	59	Mislead	6	89		
30	Dimensional Anchor	4	60	Mass Haste	6	90		



 Maven Troubletwin Kender Arcane Trickster (Rogue 3/Sorcerer6/Arcane Trickster 6)
Neutral Good
Hit dice 		82 HP (3d6 +12d4 Max  + 16 Con)
Initiative		+5
Speed 		25’ (90’  Fly)
AC:		 21 [28] (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +3  ring, +1 Size) [+7 with Shield Spell]
Attacks:	 	BAB 8 (+1Size)
		S bow (8+1 Size+10 Bow/Arrow[GMW] +7 Dex)
Damage: 
Special Attacks:	8d6 Sneak Attack, impromptu sneak attack
Special Defense:	Evasion, Uncanny Dodge
Special qualities: 	Ranged Ledgerdoman 2x/day
Saves:		 fort , ref , Will 
Abilities		S 10  I 12  W 10  D 24  C 12  Ch 28

Feats
1  Point Blank Shot
3  Precise shot
6  Extend Spell
9 Dodge
12 Mobility
15 Spring Attack

Skill pts by level: 36/9/9/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5  pts = 114
skills: 

Pick Pockets	15 Ranks +2 Kender
Concentration	14 Ranks	+1 Con
Open Locks	10 Ranks +2 Kender +2 MW Tools
Search		10 Ranks +1Int
Disable Device	15 Ranks +2 Kender +2 MW Tools
Hide		8 Ranks +7 Dex
Move Silently	8 Ranks +7 Dex
Bluff		6 Ranks +9 Cha
Spot		15 Ranks 
Tumbling		13 Ranks +7 Dex

Hand of the Mage
Cloak of Charisma +8 (64,000)
Gloves of Dexterity +6 (36,000)
MW Thieves Tools 130
+5 Short Bow (50,000)
100 Arrows
+3 Kender Weapon (18,000)


Spells per Day: 6-9-8-8-8-8-7-5
Spells Known: 9-5-5-4-3-2-1

0- Daze, Light, Ghost Sound, Detect Magic, Open/Close, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost, Prestidigitation, Resistance
1- Shield, Magic Missle, Expeditious Retreat, True Strike, Ventriliquism
2- Misdirection, Tasha’s Hideous Laughter, Web, Cat’s Grace, Knock
3- Greater Magic Weapon, Fly, Fireball, Displacement
4- Stone skin, Improved Invisibility, Dimension Door
5- Telekinesis, Persistent Image
6- Greater Dispel

Familiar









Edit:  Changed # of Spells /Day (they were too high; can’t double bonus spells – whoops), added saves, fixed Tavens robe (I think it’s okay now), Added Cohort


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2002)

*OMG!*

Is there still room?

I have wanted to do a 3rd edit. version of my only Kender.
Sprockett the Ranger
Please let me know!


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 6, 2002)

There is still room.  Go ahead, Sprockett could be interesting.  I have no problems with Taven's slight XP debt, and understand that many kender mages would be neutral instead of chaotic.   This game should be very fun.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2002)

*extra post*

ignore this.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 6, 2002)

D-

Couple quick questions

For our cohorts- same ability count? Full NPC GP?

since Kender can't learn decipher script, can we change that requirement for arcane trickster...it seems like a great fit for my cohort.  I am thinking Arcane Trickster with Sorcerer intead of Wizard...Taven's Opposite in personality. 

I'll have him up soon


When can we start???


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 6, 2002)

Yes, that skill should no longer be a prereq if it's a kender going for it.(Instead, they must be able to cast 7 different illusion spells.)  And yes, full NPC gp and 36 point buy for cohorts.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2002)

*Dylon Shireman*

Chaotic Good.
Handler 7/ Holy Liberator 9
Str: 14 (+2 from levels), Dex: 14, Con: 14, Int: 16, Wis: 14, Cha: 16 (+2 from Levels)
Hit Points: 146
Age: 27, Height 3’, Weight: 40 lbs, Hair: Sandy Blond, Eyes: Brown

BAB: +14, Fort: +8, Ref: +8, Will: +8, AC: 26

Skill ranks:
Diplomacy: 14
Sense Motive: 19
Hide: 10
Disable Device: 10
Escape Artist: 10
Open Locks: 10
Search: 10
Spot: 10
Move Silently: 10
Pick Pockets: 10
Perform/Pan Pipes: 10
Handle Animal: 9
Intimidate: 9
Ride/Dog: 9 

Feats:
1)	Iron Will
2)	Improved Initiative
3)	Mounted combat
4)	Expertise
5)	Weapon focus: Long sword (2 handed)
6)	Exotic weapon: Long sword (2 handed)

Special Abilities:
1)	Detect Evil
2)	Resist Enchantment
3)	Divine Grace
4)	Smite Evil
5)	Turn Undead as an 8th level cleric
6)	Immune to charms and compulsions
7)	Celestial Companion: War/riding dog(Akita) named Angel
8)	Subversion
9)	Pocket grab
10)	Evasion
11)	Uncanny dodge (Dex bonus to AC)
12)	Uncanny dodge (can't be flanked)
13)	Divine spells per day: 1st =2, 2nd = 2, 3rd =1, 4th = 1

Dylon’s Equipment (total cost 244,274gp)

1.	+3 Full plate. With Shadow and silent movement (26,650gp)
2.	+4 long sword of Icy Burst (72,315gp)
3.	Major ring of fire Resistance (24,000gp)
4.	Rod of Lightning and Thunder (23,000gp)
5.	Pipes of Haunting (6,500gp)
6.	Pipes of Pain (12,000gp)
7.	Pipes of Sounding (1,800GP)
8.	Pipes of the sewers (1150GP)
9.	+4 Girdle of Giant Strength (16,000gp)
10.	+2 animated small steel shield (16,159gp)
11.	Ring of Sustenance (2,500gp)
12.	+4 headband of Charisma (16,000gp)
13.	2 haste potions (1,500gp)
14.	4 Cure moderate wounds potions (1,200gp)

Angel’s Equipment
1.	Saddlebags of Holding [as bag of holding #3] (7,400gp)
2.	Collar of Speed [as Horseshoes of speed] (1,900gp)
3.	+2 Elven chain barding (12,300gp)
4.	6 potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (1,800gp)
5.	All the rest of their equipment (tent and such.)

ANGEL!
Skills: *Dogs receive a +8 racial bonus to Wilderness Lore checks when tracking by scent.
Celestial Dog, Riding	(Mount to Dylon: Holy Liberator level 9)						
Medium-Size Animal				
Hit Dice:		8d8+4 (68 hp)
Initiative:		+2 (Dex)
Speed:			40 ft.
AC: 			16 (+2 Dex, +9 natural)
Attacks:		Bite +3 melee
Damage: 		Bite 1d6+3
Face/Reach:		5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Qualities:	Scent
Saves: 			Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: 		Str 18, Dex 15, Con 15,
			Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:			Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +5
Feats:			Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Share saving Throws, Speak with Dylon, Blood Bond.

Riding Dog
If trained for war, these animals can make trip attacks just as wolves do (see the Wolf entry). A riding dog can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he or she succeeds at a Ride check.
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a riding dog is up to 100 pounds; a medium load, 101-200 pounds; a heavy load, 201-300 pounds. A riding dog can drag 1,500 pounds.
Skills: *Riding dogs receive a +4 racial bonus to Wilderness Lore checks when tracking by scent
Celestial Information.
Special Attacks: A celestial creature retains all the special attacks of the base creature and also gains the following.
Smite Evil (Su): Once per day the creature can make a normal attack to deal additional damage equal to its HD total (maximum of +20) against an evil foe.
Special Qualities: A celestial creature retains all the special qualities of the base creature and also gains the following ones:
·	Dark-vision with a range of 60 feet. 
·	Acid, cold, and electricity resistance (see the table below). 
·	Damage reduction (see the table below). 
·	SR equal to double the creature’s HD (maximum 25). 
		Acid, Cold, Electricity
Hit Dice	Resistance		Damage Reduction
--------	----------------------	----------------
8-11		15			5/+2


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 7, 2002)

*"Wiiiii Shiney!"*

Noelle Shineydew

Female Kender Psion (Nomad) 16
Small-size humanoid
HD: 16d4 +48 (112hp)
PP:  115 +168 (283pp)
Init: +24
Speed: 25ft
AC: 32 (+ 10 dex, +4 Inertial Armor, +2 Improved Inertial Armor, +3 luck, +1 Amulet of Protection)
Attacks: BAB +8/+3, -2 str, +10 dex, +2 morale, +1 size
Damage: 1d3-2 subdual unarmed.
SQ/SA: Kender racial traits, psicrystal
Saves: Fort: +16, Ref: +23, Will +18
Abilities: Str 6, Dex 30, Con 16, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 14
Skills: Escape Artist +26, Psicraft (+19), Knowledge Psionics (+19), Concentration (+19), Intuit Direction (+16), Hide +51, Move Silently +36
Feats: Improved Initiative, Resculpt Mind, Hide Power, Psionic Focus (Psychoportation), Greater Psionic Focus (Psychoportation), Inertial Armor,  Psionic Prodigy, Extend Power(+2), Highten Power, Quicken Power(+8), Improved Inertial Armor.
Appearance: Age 37, height 3'8", 82 lbs
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: None
Languages: Common, Kender, Draconic, Gnome, Goblin

Powers: (DC 1d20 +Ability Modifier + Power Level +6 for psychoportation powers)
0 - level Psion Powers (talents) (0pp) 8
Control Shadow
Burst
Know direction
Detect Psionics
Inkling
Trinket
Far Hand
Missive

1st - level Psion Powers (1pp) 
Deceleration
Call Weaponry
Feather Fall
Know location
Spider Climb

2nd - level Psion Powers (2pp) 
Mass Deceleration
Control Air
Control Flames
Sense Psychoportation
Psionic Lock

3rd - level Psion Powers (4pp) 
Time Hop
Schism
Negate Psionics
Control Sound

4th - level Psion Powers (6pp) 
Chronology
Dimensional Anchor
Inertial Barrier
Dimension Door

5th - level Psion Powers (8pp) 
Dimension Strike
Temporal Vortex
Teleport

6th - level Psion Powers (10pp) 
Improved Fly
Trace Teleport
Retrieve

7th - level Psion Powers (12pp) 
Divert Teleport
Plane Shift

8th - level Psion Powers (14pp) 
Teleportation Circle


Psionic Combat Modes:
Ego Whip
Empty Mind
Mind Thrust
Mind Blast
Mental Barrier
Id insinuation


Displays:
See PsiHB exept for:

Visual (Vi):
Manifester covered in a bright green glow for the duration of the power.

Material (Ma):
A visible bright green matrix appears around the target area or target for a brief moment and disappears after one round. The matrix is utterly inert.
(You know, a 3D grid of bright green lines)

Auditory (Au):
From the manifester's vicinity or in the vicinity of the power's subject (manifester's choice), a high-pitched sound issues, strangely akin to childish laughter. The sound grows in a heartbeat from hardly noticable to as loud as a shout, which can be heard within 100 feet. At the manifester's option, the instantaneous sound can be so soft that it can only be heard within 15 feet with a succesfull Listen check (DC 10). Some powers describe unique auridory displays.


Equipment:
Nestiphae (Hostile Quick Shiney Psicrystal, +2 morale to attack and +2 initiative, Int: 13 and all special powers)
Amulet of Pink Protection (+1 Deflection Bonus to AC)
Shiney Psionatrix of Psychoportation (+1 to Psychoportation Powers DC)
Colourfull Skin of the Lucker (+10 to hide, +3 Luck bonus to saves, attack, initiative and AC)
Radiant Torc of Psionic Prowess (All powers cost 1pp less to manifest)
Storing Gloves of Borrowing (+6 dex)
Tatoo of Weerstand (+5)
Webbed boots of pointy eary thingies (+10 move silent and spider climb)
Cloak of the Treehugging kind (+10 to hide)
Iridescent tatoo of Sustanance (Creature requires no food, water or air to survive. Creature only needs 2 hours of sleep each day)
Stylish Polka Dots (Tatoo: +5 Initiative)
Sparkly Ring of 9 lives (Heal wearer when drops below 0hp or auto succeed save vs a spell that would normally kill the wearer)
4 Shiney Silent Portal Discs
Glittering Ring of the Darkhidden (Wearer is invisible to Darkvision)
Striped Bandana (+4 Cha)
Shiney Dorje of Invisibility (50 Charges left)
4 tatoos of body adjustment
2 tatoos of rejuvenation


Gear:
Bedroll
Blanket
2 grapling hooks
50' silk rope
10 days worth of trail rations
Small Mirror
Sissors
Razor
Dagger
flint and steel
1lb soap
empty sack
2 waterskins
a set of dice
a deck of playing cards
eight 100 gp gems, 35gp Gem, 10pp, 5gp and change



Mind's eye and custom powers:

Deceleration 
Psychoportation (Dex) 
Level: Psion 1
Display: Au, Ma
Manifestation Time: 1 action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Target: One creature
Duration: 1 minute/level 
Saving Throw: Reflex negates
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 1
You warp space around an individual, hindering the subject’s ability to move. The subject’s speed and maximum jumping distances are both halved. These effects count as enhancement penalties (so multiple uses of this power do not stack). 

Mass Deceleration
Psychoportation (Dex)
Level: Psion 2
Display: Au, Ma
Manifestation Time: 1 action
Range: Medium (100 ft. +10 ft./level)
Targets: One creature/level
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: Reflex Negates
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 3
As Deceleration eccept effects multiple targets and greater range.

Chronology
Psychoportation (Dex)
Level: Psion 4
Display: Ma
Manifestation Time: 1 action
Range: Medium (100 ft. +10 ft./level)
Targets: One creature or self
Area: Target creature and 5 ft. radius around target.
Duration: 1 minute/level(D)
Saving Throw: None
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 7
A bright green wave of force erupt from in front of you. You must make a ranged touch attack to hit the target. Any creature or object struck finds itself within a bright green gridlike matrix that prevents anyone in the area of effect to leave the normal time stream. This power prevents affected creatures and objects from being affected by spells and powers that influence time such as Time Hop, Time regression, Temporal velocity, Time Stop and others.
Spells and powers like Haste and Slow are suppressed while under the effect of Chronology.

Dimension Strike
Psychoportation (Dex)
Level: Psion 5/Psychic Warrior 5
Display: Vi
Manifestation Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: You (see text)
Duration: Instantaneous
Power Points: 9
You instantly transfer yourself from your current location to any other spot within range that you can see directly (or indirectly, such as through remote viewing or some other indirect means of viewing). You arrive at exactly the spot desired if you can see it. You cannot cast dimension strike through solid objects; even a curtain blocks you. You cannot bring along more than your medium load carrying capacity, nor can you bring along any living matter that weighs more than 20 pounds. Manifesting the power is a free action, like manifesting a quickened power, and it counts toward the normal limit of one quickened power per round. Thus, on arriving, you can still take your full round of actions.
If you somehow attempt to transfer yourself to a location occupied by a solid body (perhaps your perceptions are being controlled by a telepath), the power simply fails to function. 

Temporal Vortex
Psychoportation (Dex)
Level: Psion 5 
Display: Vi, Au
Manifestation Time: 1 action
Target: Self 
Area: 5 ft./level centered on you, 10 ft./level centered on you
Duration: 1 round/level (D)
Saving Throw: Will Negates
Power Resistance: No
Power Points: 9
Ripping a tear in space-time, the manifester creates a vortex that sucks in everything around him. Everything that disappears into the rift reappears where they disappeared in normal time 2d4+1 rounds after the rift closes and are disoriented for 1 round.
Temporal Vortex has a primary and a secondary area of effect. The primary area is the rift itself: a blinding white sphere with a radius of 5 ft. per level of the manifester. Within that area, all unattended objects weighing 100 pounds or less are sucked into the vortex, as are all individuals who fail a Will saving throw.
The rip also creates a windstorm of air rushing into the tear. All unattended objects weighing 50 pounds or less within a 10 ft. radius per level of the manifester are drawn into the primary area of effect. Individuals in the secondary area of effect are forced to make a Reflex Saving throw. Those who fail must make a Will saving throw to avoid being sucked into the vortex.
Individuals who make their saves can act as normal but must make additional saving throws each round they remain within the area of effect. Individuals within the primary area of effect exept the manifester are effectively blinded by the bright light (100% concealment) for the duration they stay in the primary effect and for 1 round thereafter. Creatures sensitive to bright light are affected as if by a daylight spell.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 7, 2002)

Sorry for dropping in, but a few observations on your char Forsaken:

First, technically there aren't any psionics in Krynn. At least that's what my fickle memory tells me. But that's merely a flavor issua and can be overruled anytime.

The second is a rules issue: Inertial armor (or improved inertial amor for that matter) does not stack with bracers of armor as both are _armor_ bonuses.

Hmm, I just noticed a third thing when looking at your power selection: you've chosen powers you don't have access to. To choose a power, you need an ability score of 10+power's level in the related ability score. Meaning that your character doesn't have access to psychemetabolic powers of any level and only 0-level powers in the clairsentience discipline.
And save DCs are also counted from the related ability score, not your primary ability score.

Just thought I'd let you know


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 7, 2002)

Bracers = oopsie and I'll fix it.

Ah my level 0 powers from Metabolism can't be used. THe rest was ok, counted that for the rest but forgot with my 0 levelth powers.

And the DC's is one of the things that isn't complete =]

Are we gonna use psionics? (If no I'll put up something else if I can find the lust to do it somewhere hehe.)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 7, 2002)

Fiixed.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2002)

*Reconsidering the Ranger.*

The group needs a more tank like fighter. I was thinking of a Holy liberator from the Splatbook. I have to get ahold of a copy tonight and have him posted tomorrow. But I do know his name...

*Dylon Shireman* 

If I can; I'll start him out as a fighter 6
Probably level 5 in Skiprock Champion than 5 levels of Holy Lib. (that way I can play a Chaotic aligned Paladin type)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 7, 2002)

I went for crippling enemies and to provide mobility for the party and some nice utility spells like spider climb, invisibility and such. I don't do damage or heal, I do the rest


----------



## Jarval (Dec 7, 2002)

I'll update my character tomorrow.  I'm working up the stats for his cohort (a bard to follow him around ) and I'll get his back-story put together.

Glad to see we've found a few more players


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 7, 2002)

Technically speaking, no psionics in krynn yes, but as this is beyond the war of souls, I'm letting it slide as being one of the many types of new magic(Which now coexist with high sorcery)

This is going along very well, I hope to start soon.  I have this most interesting and devious plot I want to send you kender on.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 7, 2002)

Hmm does it involve shiny stuff..? 

slips small hand into DM's back pocket...


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 7, 2002)

*Looks in pocket for material component for an explosion spell*  "Which one of you kender borrowed that gem?  I need it for one of my spells."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 7, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Ah my level 0 powers from Metabolism can't be used. THe rest was ok, counted that for the rest but forgot with my 0 levelth powers.*



You forgot Know Location is a 1st level clairsentient power.

Happy Gaming!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 8, 2002)

GoldenEagle, I have 2 minor remarks about your PC:

1) Spell Focus: Enchantment isn't a metamagic or item creation feat, so you couldn't take it at 5th. You could have taken Empower spell, and them Spell focus at 9th.
The robe doesn't make you meet the requirements for Greater Spell Penetration. Besides, it's really useful only if you cast a lot of spells that affect others, and divinations don't. think if you really need it.

2)Vestment of the librarian should cost (10+10)^2+20=8,000 gp
so you should have spent 4000 gp and 320 xp
Reverse engineering the rope of the Archmagi following the formulas in T&B we have:

Spell resistance 17      =50,000
armor bonus +5           =25,000*0.75
resistance bonus +1    =1,000*0.5
Spell Penetration          =x*0.5
---------------------------------------------------
Total                              =75,000

So, the bonus feat should cost around 11,500 gp. This way, Taven's robe should cost 74,500 gp, not much of a reduction.  It works better if you drop one point of SR (65,000) and/or Spell Penetration (which you can always take as your 15th level feat) (59,250/69,250)

I'm sorry if I make you spend more, this was meant to help you


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 8, 2002)

Noelle sticks her hand in her pocket and feels around...
Walking back slowly to Deedlit she picks out the shiny thing and hands it over...

Euhmm........ shiny you know...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2002)

*My Character*

Dylon will be Handler7/Holy Liberator 9
will post all of his info tomorrow. sorry for the delays


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 8, 2002)

Regaurding the vestments, I just used boots of elvenkind + cloak of elvenkind  +50% for same slot.  I like your formula better; even though it costs more it seems to be more in the spirit 

As far as the robe, I think there is a 30% adjustment because a person must be both good and arcane to use it.  for 75,000 It is better to just make the full robe of AM... I think the way you did the math it would be about 52,150...
Either way I am cool with it...

Thoughts???


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2002)

I posted Dylon where I originaly had Sprocket.
Will finish his purchasing ASAP.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2002)

added Dylon's equipment to his stat post


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 8, 2002)

Would the DM please go over my powers and if some are not ok that he would please state what level they should be or if they should be removed.

My thanks. (Vortex should be higher I think... But it aint as powerfull as the spell reality mealstrom which is 7th so... 6th seems ok then I think if 5 is to low.)


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 8, 2002)

The DM has little concept of game balance, sadly.  If another player doesn't say anything about it, I'll allow it.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 10, 2002)

I just updated my character and cohort.  If you guys could let me know if there are any blatant errors on my characters...I was working on them at all hours of the night [just had our first child and have had plenty of trouble sleeping] .  It looks like we are close to ready...

casually  borrows gem as it is being handed to DM "that looks like a shindilywig shiny; Did you know that the shindilywig comes from...{snip 15 minute oral discertation}...and most importantly it is not good for explosives.  You could kill a PC with that.  I'll take care of that for you"


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 11, 2002)

No one else seems to have found any problems, so I'll let it pass.  Anyone yet to finish their character?


----------



## Jarval (Dec 11, 2002)

My character is finished (barring a name), and I should have my cohort done by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

Dylon is done. Just waiting on everyone else.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 12, 2002)

mine is done too. I don't even need a name to start playing


----------



## buzzard (Dec 12, 2002)

Mine has been here for a while waiting for the rest of the midget army to assemble. 

Heck, in the interim I even thought up some background. 

buzard


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

Do you want us to e-mail them to you? as well as post them here?

BTW... Added my mounts information to Dylons above.


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 12, 2002)

I don't need anything e-mailed to me.  (Waits for Jarval)


----------



## Jarval (Dec 12, 2002)

Sorry, sorrry, just working on it.  My cohort should be posted in the next hour or two...


----------



## Jarval (Dec 13, 2002)

Named my character Erasmus Verde, and added his cohort, Elijah Guillemot.

*Elijah Guillemot:* M Kender Bard 15; *CR:* 15; *Size:* S; *Type:* Humanoid (Kender); *HD:* (15d6)+15; *hp* 63; *Init:* +6; *Spd:* Walk 25'; *AC:* 22 (flatfooted 19, touch 14), *Attk:* _+2 Lucky Hoopak_ +16/+11/+6 (1d6+3, x2, melee) or +18 (1d4+2, x2, Rng 50 ft, Ranged); *SA:* Bardic knowledge (+18),Bardic music 15/day; *AL:* CG; *Sv:* Fort +7, Ref +13, Will +10; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 21.
*Skills:* Bluff +23 (18), Diplomacy +25 (16), Gather Information +19 (14), Knowledge (Arcana) +13 (10), Knowledge (Nature) +17 (14), Listen +22 (18), Move Silently +13 (0), Perform +25 (18), Sense Motive +18 (18);
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Extend Spell, Improved Initiative, Martial Weapon Proficiency (hoopak), Skill Focus (Perform), Spell Penetration
*Possessions:* _+2 Lucky Hoopak_; _+3 Mithral Shirt of Silent Moves_; Buckler; _Cloak of Charisma +2_;  _Wand of Cure Serious Wounds_; _Harp of Charming_; Explorer's Outfit; 20 Masterwork Sling Bullets; Backpack;  War Pony (Saddlebags: 150' Silk Rope, Grappling Hook, 10 Torches, 10 Sunrods, 20 Tinderwigs, 3 Tanglefoot bags).  Total Weight: 31.75 lbs.
*Spells:* (4/6/4/4/4/3) *0-* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Read Magic; *1-* Charm Person, Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Retreat, Feather Fall; *2-* Detect Thoughts, Eagle's Splendor, Levitate, Tongues; *3-* Charm Monster, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Cure Serious Wounds, Haste; *4-* Dimension Door, Dominate Person, Hold Monster, Improved Invisibility; *5-* False Vision, Greater Dispelling, Persistent Image


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 13, 2002)

Goldeneagle, I eagerly await the posting of your cohort, so that play can begin.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 14, 2002)

Sorry, I fixed it offline and forgot to cut and paste 

It's done now.  I'm ready to roll.

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

*Dylon's back-story*

Dylon led a fairly normal existence for most of his life. Being the care free Kender that he is he worried about nothing and thought even less. All that changed when the Orc slaver caught him ‘handling’ the slaver’s things.
Dylon was made a slave and forced to work as the slaver’s pet. One of the other prisoners was a cleric of <?> and Dylon and the cleric would talk at night about all sorts of things. Eventually Dylon got a break and was able to kill his captor and release the other slaves. He and the cleric (who was crippled from his captivity) remained friends and the cleric taught Dylon the ways of the Liberator.
Dylon relished the new ‘look’ provided by the armor and took to his new duties very well (for a Kender). Angel has become Dylon’s companion. She is an Akita and his celestial companion. She is very much a mother to our intrepid wanderer.

I'm leaving the identity of the cleric up to you.
I'm unsure of what diety Dyl would take so just let me know an appropriate god/dess and that's what he'll take.

Dylon is a very interesting mix if the paladin's richousness and the Handler's carefree nature.
He prefers the company of Angel over any other being and they even sleep curled up together. Angel really is in the habit of wrangeling Dylon. She watches over him at all times.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 18, 2002)

Hey all!

I'm new to PbP, as I only did roleplaying (without rules) and have never played Kender (My DM's doesn't allow it ) But as you can see in my sig I really like halflings and other short guys.

So is it okay for me to lurk a while and eventually post my char and join the fray, or aren't you accepting new chars?


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 19, 2002)

Well, at the moment I'm not accepting, since we've just started but you seem like you could add something to the game, so once I've found a good point to add new players I'll let you in.  And how mean of that DM, not allowing kender PCs.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 19, 2002)

Okay, I would like to get in (Already said that) I'll be checking the boards and will be looking for this thread, so I can see when I can join.

I'm going away for holidays form the 28th the the 2nd but I thik they have computers there too, so I should be available all the time.

And yes it was mean, wasn't it


----------

